# In Genesis 12.2



## Puritanhead1981 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just wanting to see where people fall on there understanding of this passge

[Edited on 9-26-2005 by Puritanhead1981]


----------



## Steve Owen (Sep 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead1981_
> Just wanting to see where people fall on their understanding of this passge


Gen 12:2. *'I will make you a great nation; I will bless you and make your name great; and you shall be a blessing.'*

Abraham is not the father of Israel according to the flesh (John 8:39-44 ), but the father of those who believe. Not of those who share his genes, but of those who share his faith (Rom 4:13; Gal 3:7 etc ).

Is that what you were asking?

Martin


----------

